# Can you help me identify this Freeze Brand?



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

*Brands: Page two *with more photos/Mustang brands. *How to Find Out About Your Brand: *

One question that is often asked is "My animal has this brand. Where does the animal come from?" or "What is his history?" The authority on brands in your area is the local brand inspector. If you think a horse came from a different area you can contact the brand inspection board for the state that you are interested in. The brand department is usually under the jurisdiction of the state's department of agriculture. 
These professionals have the records to check to find out who owns the brand in question. Also, if you find a strayed animal, the brand inspector can find the correct owner. Conversely, if you lose an animal you should contact the local brand inspector with the brand and description of the lost animal. Some states, such as Arkansas, have brand registration, but it is not mandatory and many brands are not registered. In that case, the registered brand takes precedence over a non-registered brand in case of a question in ownership. In states without brand recording laws, state livestock associations (like the state's cattlemen's association) can often be helpful. 
*Links to find out about your brand 
To help in your search for information relating to state brands and brand laws, we provide the following links to state departments of agriculture and other relevant agencies. *

*Check with the agency in your state concerned with the registration of brands for local regulations. Use these links and the following contact information to find out about your brand.*

*General Information:*
State Livestock Brand Agencies
http://asci.uvm.edu:80/equine/law/index.html University of Vermont resource materials on equine law and horsemanship safety.


----------



## bms14119 (Jun 18, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> *Brands: Page two *with more photos/Mustang brands. *How to Find Out About Your Brand: *
> 
> One question that is often asked is "My animal has this brand. Where does the animal come from?" or "What is his history?" The authority on brands in your area is the local brand inspector. If you think a horse came from a different area you can contact the brand inspection board for the state that you are interested in. The brand department is usually under the jurisdiction of the state's department of agriculture.
> These professionals have the records to check to find out who owns the brand in question. Also, if you find a strayed animal, the brand inspector can find the correct owner. Conversely, if you lose an animal you should contact the local brand inspector with the brand and description of the lost animal. Some states, such as Arkansas, have brand registration, but it is not mandatory and many brands are not registered. In that case, the registered brand takes precedence over a non-registered brand in case of a question in ownership. In states without brand recording laws, state livestock associations (like the state's cattlemen's association) can often be helpful.
> ...


Georgia does not have a place that lists or register brands


----------

